# DVD Windows 7 OEM non reconnu



## BenClo (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Ma config: iMac 21,5 mi 2011, High Sierra
Le disque dur d'origine étant plein, je l'ai changé et j'ai réinstallé OSX: pas de problème.

Je souhaite réinstaller W7 comme à l'origine (installation d'origine assez ancienne: environ 2012-2013).
Le DVD Windows 7 OEM que j'avais acheté à l'origine n'est plus reconnu par BootCamp. Il ressort du lecteur après 30s.

Qu'est-ce qui se passe d'après vous ?

Merci par avance


----------



## mokuchley (28 Décembre 2019)

il me semble (pas bien sur, mais il y a assez d'expert qui infirmeront ou valideront la reponse )que la version de bootcamp associé a high sierrra n'est pas compatible avec windows 7, mais a windows 10

une idee => revenir a votre premier OS, installé windows 7 puis, revenir a high sierra


----------



## BenClo (28 Décembre 2019)

Merci, je n'y avais pas pensé mais j'aurais aimé éviter de toucher à OSX, je ne suis pas un expert...
Bootcamp propose Windows 7 ou 8 dans son assistant (sous High Sierra) et non Windows 10 donc tout cela semble assez cohérent. J'imagine que si Windows 7 n'était pas supporté, cela ne serait pas proposé...


----------



## MrTom (28 Décembre 2019)

Se peut-il que ton DVD soit oxydé et illisible ? Passe-t-il dans un autre lecteur ?


----------



## malika123 (7 Janvier 2020)

J'ai le meme probleme windows7 OEM quand je lance installation bootcamp ecran noire et curseur clignotatnt.


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Janvier 2020)

Le problème, c'est peut-être le *OEM*. OEM ça veut dire que la licence Windows est limitée à un seul hardware, celui avec lequel il a été vendu. Et ce n'était pas l'iMac en question je suppose.








						Tout savoir sur les licences Windows : Retail, OEM, SLP, VL… – Le Crabe Info
					

Vous êtes perdu entre clé de produit et licence Windows ? Cet article vous explique tout sur les clés de produit et les licences Windows : Retail, OEM…




					lecrabeinfo.net


----------

